# [SOLVED] Replacing 2001 Accord stereo



## Millermagic (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a 2001 Accord which has a single DIN factory installed stereo CD player. My wife bought me an HD radio for my birthday and I am trying to install it. I bought a kit and a wiring harness. The factory stereo was working before I tried any of this. 

I removed the factory stereo and wired the harness to the new radio then connected the harness to the wiring in the car. The "blue lighting" for the new radio came on and then when I pressed "power" instead of turning on everything went black (by everything I am only referring to the new radio). Everything else in the car still works fine. 

I tried calling tech support for the new radio and they helped me determine that the new radio unit is fine. They had me connect the power and ground wires from the new unit directly to my battery terminals and the radio turned on. The display and controls seemed to work fine. But when I tried to wire it back into the console there was still nothing.

In an attempt to determine if the problem was with the wiring harness I plugged my old factory radio back in and I got nothing. So something in the wiring of my car is shot. Any ideas? All the controls around the radio (a/c, fan) work fine so I don't think it is a fuse (mind you I really don't know what I'm doing so I could be wrong). Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Replacing 2001 Accord stereo*

Sounds like a fuse....just because other controls are nearby does not mean they are on the same circuit. Check your fuses and replace any that are burned out. *NEVER* exceed the amperage of the original fuse and consult your owner's manual if you are unsure. Test the circuit with the old radio....if the fuse burns out again, you have made a mistake with the wiring. Double check the wires and make sure you have not grounded any feed wires.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Replacing 2001 Accord stereo*



SABL said:


> Sounds like a fuse....just because other controls are nearby does not mean they are on the same circuit. Check your fuses and replace any that are burned out. *NEVER* exceed the amperage of the original fuse and consult your owner's manual if you are unsure. Test the circuit with the old radio....if the fuse burns out again, you have made a mistake with the wiring. Double check the wires and make sure you have not grounded any feed wires.


 Sabl is correct also a 2001 accord should have a secondary fuse box under the hood(check it as well).
You have an adapter harness that should plug right into the factory harness, then all you do is wire in the after market radio to it. What did you use to make these splices, crimp caps or just splice the wires together and tape them?
Check the pins on the harness plugs to make sure none are bent, you may have to check the wires that plug into the harness (factory) as there are several wires similar in color that may have you confused.
Last suggestion, I have seen people keep coins in the ashtrays and sometimes a penny will find its way into the lighter socket(not sure how) ground it out an blow a fuse.


----------



## Millermagic (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Replacing 2001 Accord stereo*

Thanks guys, you were right. It was a blown fuse. I had checked the fuse box under the hood and never found any blown fuses. I didn't know the car had other fuse boxes though. I found the fuse for the radio next to the glove box. For those like me who don't know where to look, just open the passenger side door and look down where the dashboard meets the door. There is panel you can pull out and the panel should have a label for the fuses.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Replacing 2001 Accord stereo*

Most often the fuse box under the hood is the Power Distribution Center and handles larger fuses and relays. The smaller individual circuits are controlled in the interior mounted fuse panel. 

Problem fixed??


----------



## Millermagic (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Replacing 2001 Accord stereo*

yes, problem fixed. Thank you.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Replacing 2001 Accord stereo*



SABL said:


> Most often the fuse box under the hood is the Power Distribution Center and handles larger fuses and relays. The smaller individual circuits are controlled in the interior mounted fuse panel.
> 
> Problem fixed??


 I stand corrected! The point is I got him thinking of two fuse panels........


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Replacing 2001 Accord stereo*

My post was redundant...sorry.

It would be nice if the OP would mark the thread solved.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Replacing 2001 Accord stereo*

Not really man,
I'm still learning and it has been a while sense I even touched the panel under the hood. You were HELPING witch is the whole point of this board too.......
Besides I think Curly takes the weekends off


----------

